# bait dealer license question??



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if you net minnows for freezing are you limited to only 500 dead minnows? i heard some guys were getting them by the cooler full for freezing for perchin??


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

I have a feeling this is going to depend on how one interprets "possess". The rule states "It is unlawful for any person except licensed bait dealers to possess more than 100 crayfish or in combination 500 crayfish, minnows, and other bait fish. A bait dealers permit is required of persons buying or selling minnows, crayfish, and hellgrammites. This permit may be obtained from any wildlife district office." Does possess imply it must be alive? I'd find that a shaky arguement. I'd contact your districts office.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not necessarily for ME, but i hear some people have been netting minnows and filling up coolers with minnows????????


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about selling minnows crawfish ext. see I'm iffy on the selling of them if you only posses 100 of the crawfish. Do you still have to have a license? The only thing it says definitive is about hell bugs that you have to have a license no matter the amount. But it doesn't say a direct thing about 100 crawfish or below. I think I'm going to freezer suckers and chubs for catfishing. 
How much does a dozen of crawfish and hellmigranite go for? I know worms are outrageous ill be selling bout half or 3/4 that price. Plus some cane poles wooden hand made bobbers and flat bank sinkers as well. Just simple stuff. Any feedback be great.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Canoerower said:


> I'm thinking about selling minnows crawfish ext. see I'm iffy on the selling of them if you only posses 100 of the crawfish. Do you still have to have a license? The only thing it says definitive is about hell bugs that you have to have a license no matter the amount. But it doesn't say a direct thing about 100 crawfish or below. I think I'm going to freezer suckers and chubs for catfishing.
> How much does a dozen of crawfish and hellmigranite go for? I know worms are outrageous ill be selling bout half or 3/4 that price. Plus some cane poles wooden hand made bobbers and flat bank sinkers as well. Just simple stuff. Any feedback be great.


If you're selling, you need a license, and you can have more than 100 crayfish

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=rwgP0yeM3d4=&tabid=6238


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> not necessarily for ME, but i hear some people have been netting minnows and filling up coolers with minnows????????


You can have any number once preserved...Once in a cooller live or even dead but not preserved - 500 max

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=rwgP0yeM3d4=&tabid=6238


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

for $40 it maybe worth it to be on the safe side

http://dnr.ohio.gov/Portals/9/pdf/form 166.pdf


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Along with a sales licence and tax man.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone have a link to an Ohio propigators (sp) license?


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

the link below, or check here:
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...quacultureaquaculture/tabid/6238/Default.aspx


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks keith, how're your "blues" doing?


----------



## keith_r (Jun 18, 2010)

i had 2 blues and 4 or 5 niles die when it got really cold (before i turned a heater on in the basement)
but i did find 5 baby blues in the sump and they're growing fast in a glass tank with a couple of marmokrebs.. around an inch now and hoping to get them breeding this year


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

keith, their babies are as small as this little little spot , when born !!! Amazing how tough and quick these little guys are (and how fast they grow).


----------

